# My Enrollment Story



## Luke O (10 Jun 2010)

Well I went to college for two years, and then decided that it wasn't really for me.  I lost all interest in the course I was taking and dropped out.  After doing alot of nothing I decided that I needed to get my life together.  I debated for a while about whether or not I should go back to school or if I should look into that Canadian Forces.

In early January of 2010, I stopped in at CFRC Charlottetown to ask find out more about life in the CF.  I had already looked on the website and decided that I was going to choose Navy, and I had a couple of trades in mind.  I had decided on becoming a Naval Weapons Technician, and was eager to sign up.  I was informed that there was only a couple of positions left for all of Canada, so I rushed home with my application, filled out all the information and got my references together.  The next day I returned my application to find that the NWT trade was now full (I was quite disappointed).

Even though the trade was full, I went ahead with the application process.  I wrote my aptitude test and officer that supervised it said that my results were great.  Right after the aptitude test I went ahead with my interview, which also went well.  All this was done before January 15th, and they told me that when my trade opened up, we would go ahead with my medical, but that would probably not happen until April.

At the end of March, I got a call saying that I had an appointment to have my medical done.  Everything went fine with that, and I was told that once my medical file was cleared, I would be merit listed and should receive a job offer shortly.

Coming on the end of April I had still not received a job offer so I contacted the CFRC and asked them what was going on.  It was then that I was informed that my trade of choice (NWT) had already been filled up and they weren't sure when it was going to open again.  The officer that called me gave me a couple of options.  I could either wait it out, or try get into a different trade.  I was eager to get going so I checked out some other trades and narrowed my new choice down to either NAV COMM or SUP TECH.  I decided on NAV COMM.

I called the officer back and he told me that NAV COMM was open, and that in order to be merit listed for it, he'd just need to do a quick follow up interview.  That was done and I was again waiting for a job offer.  About a week after I switched trades, I got a call with me job offer.

I was offered a 4 year contract, as a NAV COMM, and I start BMQ on November the 8th.

Now I gotta start getting in shape.  It's been two weeks since I quit smoking so hopefully I'll be able to stick with that and get my lungs in better condition.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Pokiey (10 Jun 2010)

Congrats to you Luke!


----------



## Luke O (23 Jun 2010)

Pokiey said:
			
		

> Congrats to you Luke!



Thanks.


----------



## owa (22 Sep 2010)

How's the not smoking going?


----------



## Luke O (22 Sep 2010)

owa said:
			
		

> How's the not smoking going?



It's actually going really well.  I haven't bought a pack of smokes in at least 2 months.  Maybe longer, I kind of forget now.  I bum the odd one off someone if were drinking but, that's about it.


----------



## gwones (22 Sep 2010)

Luke O said:
			
		

> It's actually going really well.  I haven't bought a pack of smokes in at least 2 months.  Maybe longer, I kind of forget now.  I bum the odd one off someone if were drinking but, that's about it.



Congratulations, you will notice the change in your body very soon. It also took me a couple of months to get the new habit to kick in but now that I've been off cigarettes for 3-4 years(can't even remember now), things are so much easier to control. Keep yourself busy and you should be okay ;D

Good luck!


----------

